# Monty Python



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 22, 2014)

Last night my wife was helping me process wood.  She was bringing small rounds from the stack to my splitting block.  Out of nowhere she giggles and says "everyone I see you swinging the Axe all I can think about is the Monty Python lumberjack song.". Just made me laugh, and I wasnt even wearing my dress.


----------



## begreen (Apr 22, 2014)

Classic Python.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 22, 2014)

Fiskars,  there,now this is a legit gear topic.


----------



## CenterTree (Apr 22, 2014)

Back in college the girls called me "_Python_".  


But that is a different story.


.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 22, 2014)

Be glad your wife tolerates Python, many woman despise it, sort of the same reaction as Three Stooges.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 22, 2014)

CenterTree said:


> Back in college the girls called me "_Python_".
> 
> 
> But that is a different story.
> ...



You ate mice?


----------



## fossil (Apr 22, 2014)

Talked with forked tongue.


----------



## fossil (Apr 22, 2014)

The last thing they'd ever dream of letting squeeze them.


----------



## begreen (Apr 22, 2014)

peakbagger said:


> Be glad your wife tolerates Python, many woman despise it, sort of the same reaction as Three Stooges.


that's grounds for separation!


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 22, 2014)

begreen said:


> that's grounds for separation!


No such reason.


----------



## begreen (Apr 22, 2014)

Good deal. My wife got a tolerance for silly and ribald humor from her mother. I grew up on these shows. And with two boys we saw a lot of 3 Stooges reruns and all things Monty Python.


----------



## webbie (Apr 22, 2014)

Don't get me started on songs that run in my head...


----------



## ironpony (Apr 22, 2014)

its only a flesh wound.......................


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 22, 2014)

African or European?


----------



## hossthehermit (Apr 23, 2014)

Spam ???????????


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 23, 2014)

one in memory of the ash can


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 23, 2014)

not python but should be


----------



## FanMan (Apr 23, 2014)

Hah!  My wife loves the Stooges but has no use for Python... OTOH my daughters (in their 20s) can just about recite Python's _Holy Grail..._


----------



## webbie (Apr 23, 2014)

Time for someone to post the one about the "expired" bird....

I was never a Python fan, but the lumberjack and this one and a few others were definitely my speed.....


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 23, 2014)

This is an ex-parrot.  awesome


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 23, 2014)

hossthehermit said:


> Spam ???????????


----------



## semipro (Apr 28, 2014)

Probably my favorite... right up there with silly walks


----------



## Dix (Apr 28, 2014)

To the OP .... you may have created a monster, here !!


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 28, 2014)

semipro said:


> Probably my favorite... right up there with silly walks




I had never seen that one before but the funny walks is epic,  my favorite is how to defend yourself against fresh fruit.........


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 28, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> To the OP .... you may have created a monster, here !!




Blame my wife, she started it!


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Dix (Apr 28, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> Blame my wife, she started it!



Trust me on this. I am the last person on this forum that is going to "blame the wife". Seriously trust me on this one. Seriously.

Signed,

Eileen AKA Dix


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 28, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Trust me on this. I am the last person on this forum that is going to "blame the wife". Seriously trust me on this one. Seriously.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Eileen AKA Dix



I kinda had a feeling.....  All in fun


----------



## Dix (Apr 28, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> I kinda had a feeling.....  All in fun



Trust your first instincts, I always say


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 28, 2014)

I can quote that while scene. Silly English k-nig-its.


----------



## begreen (Apr 28, 2014)

Silly English pig dogs. I fart in your general direction.


----------



## semipro (Apr 29, 2014)

_Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time_


----------



## Paul L (May 2, 2014)

semipro said:


> Probably my favorite...



No it isn't.


----------



## bag of hammers (May 9, 2014)

sometimes a day at work feels like this


----------



## semipro (May 9, 2014)

bag of hammers said:


> sometimes a day at work feels like this



The part where after all that discussion he leaves and the guards try to follow just breaks me up....


----------



## Bobbin (May 9, 2014)

The Good Man and I love MP.  No wonder we "hold  nothing sacred"; and we thank the stars for it!  We believe it's that belief in "funny" and poking fun at/underscoring "stupid" that's kept us on the straight and narrow when it comes to making important decisions. 

We've been heartily disappointed by our fellow countrymen's choices of late, but we believe that if MP was broadcast at every lunch hour in every public school/private workplace we'd see an improvement in our government's productivity!


----------



## bag of hammers (May 9, 2014)

If you ever get a chance to watch the documentary "Monty Python: Almost the Truth (Lawyers Cut)" which came out a few years back I highly recommend it.  

The documentary includes excerpts from a BBC talk show called "Friday Night, Saturday Morning", with Michael Palin and John Cleese debating Malcolm Muggeridge and Bishop Mervyn Stockwood (the film Life of Brian stirred up a lot of controversy then).  Muggeridge and Stockwood were pretty much spanked by Cleese and Palin (IMHO the Python guys were always brilliantly silly).   

The blog below calls that interview "one of the great episodes of television".  Both the documentary (not free?) and the original interview (below) are really worth watching, if you're a Monty Python fan.  

http://justatad.wordpress.com/2012/03/27/classic-bbc-talk-show-panel-on-monty-pythons-life-of-brian/


----------

